# RIP Deidrababe



## SuperMishe (Mar 3, 2015)

It is with a heavy heart, that I let anyone not on FB know that my BFF Deidra Daley Murphy passed away this afternoon. 
She was a wonderful person, a mover and shaker in the Size Acceptance community and a BigCuties model. But of course, she was so much more than all of that. A big, bright, pink, sparkly light went out today. I will always miss her. Love you Deeds!


**Apologies if this is a double post, but I did not see it anywhere else on Dims. 

View attachment Dee Hat.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 3, 2015)

I never had the fortune of meeting her, but I can tell by the outpouring of tributes elsewhere that she was important to a lot of people in the community. To all whom were affected: I am deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Mar 3, 2015)

I was so sad to hear of her passing. My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 3, 2015)

A very sad loss of a bright and vivacious lady, who was also instrumental in teaching other women to love their beautiful plus sized selves, as she loved herself.

Rest in Peace Deidra

May flights of angels speed her to her rest

xo


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 3, 2015)

RIP Deidrababe! My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## Webmaster (Mar 3, 2015)

Absolutely heartbreaking. Deidra was a vivacious, brightly shining burst of never-ending energy, a woman who was always up and positive, no matter what. She was a Dimensions cover back in the print magazine days, and a source of inspiration for so many. Deidra made a difference in this world, and leaves it a better place. May she rest in peace. My sincerest condolences to her loved ones and family.


----------



## Tad (Mar 3, 2015)

I didn't have the good fortune to know her, but I wish I had. She seems like she was a really wonderful person. My condolences to her family and her many friends.


----------



## Marlayna (Mar 3, 2015)

RIP pretty lady. Sincere condolences to the friends and family she left behind.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 3, 2015)

Rest in peace.


----------



## loveembig (Mar 3, 2015)

This is exceedingly disturbing news. All my sympathies and condolences to her family and friends. It's a terrible loss.


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Mar 3, 2015)

Rest In Peace


----------



## gjman51 (Mar 3, 2015)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 3, 2015)

My condolences to all of her family and friends


----------



## MrAwesome86 (Mar 4, 2015)

Rest in paradise. My condolences go out to her family and friends and may they find the strength to carry on in this tough time


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 4, 2015)

Sorry to read this, another nice lady gone.....Rest in peace Deidra.


----------



## ATrueFA (Mar 5, 2015)

Awwww, sad news indeed. I'd met her multiple times long, long ago...



Dave


----------



## ohiofa (Mar 5, 2015)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm sorry for the late response but those local and wanting to attend services, the information is below. I'm still numb at the loss of my very dear friend Deidra and the world is a lot less bright and sparkly without her. May her memory bring a smile to your heart. RIP Deeds <3

Location: Kraw-Kornack Funeral Home 1248 Washington St. Norwood, MA

Visiting Hours: 4pm-8pm on Thursday, March 5th
Funeral Service: 11:30am on Friday, March 6th

Burial at Highland Cemetery in Norwood, MA will follow the funeral service.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 6, 2015)

Rest in Peace, Deidra.


----------



## fatcat00f (Mar 7, 2015)

Rest in Peace


----------



## moonvine (Mar 7, 2015)

RIP. She will be missed.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 7, 2015)

Rest In Peace


----------



## Mikey (Mar 9, 2015)

It is so sad to read that she is gone!! Way to young to leave this earth!!! Condolences to her family. May she rest in peace.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 22, 2015)

Very sad to hear. R.I.P


----------



## Highsteppa (Mar 26, 2015)

For those of you that knew her, condolences for your loss.


----------



## Kaleetan (Apr 5, 2015)

RIP Dedira!


----------

